# Free Medical ID Wallet Cards



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

https://www.medicalinfoproducts.com/Free-ID-Wallet-Card.html

This is one of those times when you have to click on the link to make it happen!

I have printed mine and will be laminating it, and keeping it in with my cards.


> Free Emergency Medical ID Wallet Cards and Medical Record Form
> 
> Recommendation: Include "SEE WALLET CARD" on the engraving text of your medical ID bracelet or necklace.
> Keep a up to date medical wallet card with current meds, medical conditions and emergency contacts in your wallet or purse. Keep the card behind your driver's license in your wallet so it will be easily located by the paramedics or other first responders.
> ...


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Medical ID wallet cards...*

Anyone who has any kind of medical condition that first responders should know about should be carrying one of these, as well as wearing the bracelet or necklace. First responders NEED TO KNOW these things, and it could be a matter of life & death....*YOURS!!*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have one of these in my wallet as well as a tag on my keys that has my name, age, medical conditions (thyroid and asthma) followed by blood type.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a bracelet with my info as well as a back pack I carry with a nebulizer, inhaler, benadryl in different forms and epipens. Everything short of my Dr.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for the record there are other options to the cards and bracelets.


----------

